# Potentially interesting coding project?



## oneshot (Apr 19, 2022)

I’ll preface this by saying I’m a casual solver but I have been to a few competitions, and I do watch some cubing on YouTube. I also think the monkey league is an amazing idea and with the increase in technology there are even more options. 
I wonder if there’s a way with a smart cube and an iPad or laptop or something where people could do averages of 12 or averages of 50 at a in person competition. The software would have to generate the same scrambles for every person and there would have to be a way to make sure there was no miss scrambles but a smart cube should be able to do that.
The other thing about a smart cube is I think there is a possibility about tracking statistics on each solve for example John Smith had the fastest average turns per second in this competition, or out of all the Roux solvers Suzie Smith had the fastest first block and John Williams had the fastest second block. It’s kind of like how people are so into the statistics of baseball where they know a pitcher does better against left-handed batters than he does against right handed batters or somebody’s on base percentage. 
Just some thoughts…


----------



## fdskljgrie (Apr 20, 2022)

Sounds interesting


----------



## qwr (Apr 20, 2022)

so something like our forum's weekly comps but for in person comps?


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 21, 2022)

oneshot said:


> I’ll preface this by saying I’m a casual solver but I have been to a few competitions, and I do watch some cubing on YouTube. I also think the monkey league is an amazing idea and with the increase in technology there are even more options.
> I wonder if there’s a way with a smart cube and an iPad or laptop or something where people could do averages of 12 or averages of 50 at a in person competition. The software would have to generate the same scrambles for every person and there would have to be a way to make sure there was no miss scrambles but a smart cube should be able to do that.
> The other thing about a smart cube is I think there is a possibility about tracking statistics on each solve for example John Smith had the fastest average turns per second in this competition, or out of all the Roux solvers Suzie Smith had the fastest first block and John Williams had the fastest second block. It’s kind of like how people are so into the statistics of baseball where they know a pitcher does better against left-handed batters than he does against right handed batters or somebody’s on base percentage.
> Just some thoughts…


WCA competition solving robot would be cool. This instrument would replace scramblers for all the 17 events.


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 21, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> WCA competition solving robot would be cool. This instrument would replace scramblers for all the 17 events.


A megaminx robot would be hard to make


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 21, 2022)

Actually so would a 4x4+ big cubes, how would you turn multiple layers?


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 21, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Actually so would a 4x4+ big cubes, how would you turn multiple layers?


Lego based scramblers already exist for cubes upto 6x6. They turn around one face.

Could only find a 5x5 solver. Need to dig deep into YT to find the 6x6 scrambler video that I saw a couple of years back.


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 21, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Lego based scramblers already exist for cubes upto 6x6. They turn around one face.
> 
> Could only find a 5x5 solver. Need to dig deep into YT to find the 6x6 scrambler video that I saw a couple of years back.


I think a few years back in the Guiness World Records there was a Lego solver that solves a 9x9 in around half an hour. But 9x9 is non-WCA.


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 22, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> I think a few years back in the Guiness World Records there was a Lego solver that solves a 9x9 in around half an hour. But 9x9 is non-WCA.


Ahhh nice if there is text or video documentation of the 9x9 solver, can you link it up to me here?


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 22, 2022)

All right, I finally found it. It's in the 2017 edition of Guiness World Records. 
I'll post the description of the record below. You can also go to WCA and search up David Gilday, his profile picture is him with the robot.

"MultiCuber 999 successfully tackled a 9x9x9 Rubik's Cube at the Big Bang Fair in the Birmingham NEC, UK, on 15 March 2014. Built by David Gilday, the robot is made from Lego Mindstorms NXT robotic kits and powered by ARM processor technology. It solved the puzzle in 34 min 25.89 sec."

David also built a robot made out of Lego to 3x3x3 solver that previously held the World Record for the fastest time to solve a 3x3x3 using a robot. It was solved in 3.523 seconds.


----------

